# E System EI3101 missing drivers



## Lazersetcetera (May 1, 2012)

Hello, long time listener, first time caller. I've looked through other topics on the forum and none of the solutions have quite worked, any help would be greatly appreciated.

E System EI 3101 formatted and XP Pro sp2 reinstalled. Drivers missing. Cannot find these things anywhere, official support non-existant. Problem Drivers report below.

[Problem Devices]

Device PNP Device ID Error Code 
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_99161584&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&10 The drivers for this device are not installed. 
Video Controller PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_99161584&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&11 The drivers for this device are not installed. 
PCI Device PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_90841584&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&D8 The drivers for this device are not installed. 
802.11 bg WLAN USB\VID_0DB0&PID_6877\5&A8BDB19&0&3 The drivers for this device are not installed. 
SM Bus Controller PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_907B1584&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&FB The drivers for this device are not installed. 

Any help would be so very much appreciated.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try installing the Chipset driver here

Try the Graphics driver here

Install the Microsoft UAA driver here  (you will need to install this before the Audio driver)

Try the Audio driver here

Try the wireless driver here


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

If the drivers mentioned above does not work (though I suspect they will), you can also try using 3DP Chip application -> 3DP Chip download


----------

